# Large wild cats, fact or fiction?



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Given that many of us get out into the countryside, how many of you think you have ever seen a wild large cat whilst out and about?

Do you think they exist?

For my part, me and my wife were staying at the CSMA site in the Forest of Dean in February 2006. We were out for a walk and it was snowing quite heavily.
Sat in the middle of the footpath we were on, about 50 yds in front, was a large thick furred animal ( mid brown) watching us.
As we had two dogs with us it didn't hang around long and walked off into the undergrowth.

For size comparison I'd say it was about the same as our golden retriever in height and length, but with a long tail and much more muscular.

I'm not saying it was definitely a big cat, but I cant really think of what else it could have been?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*big cats*

Hi,we live on Bodmin Moor and have indeed seen large cats on two seperate occasions,once at dusk on the edge of our village(both my wife and I saw a large black cat about the size of a labrador dog,with a very long bushy tail)the second time was whilst shooting in a remote valley when three of our party saw a tan coloured cat,but a bit smaller than a labrador ,it too had a long bushy tail,as I was not alone on both occasions,and had Not been drinking I don't think I was mistaken,despite this ,I have not been able to take any photo's as whenever I have a had camera I have not been fortunate to see them,but I keep trying! Curlyboy


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*BIG CATS*

Hi I,M Alan and live just outside falkirk. About three years ago we went on a badger watch, at a local country park .It was on a clear frosty winter night ,and we were having a coffee just before going home. When a large black cat about 4ft long with a very long tail crossed right in front of my jeep, hopped over a fence and just slinked up the side of the field.I jumped out of the motor and put my spotlight on it but it just kept going up the field. and into the tree,s at the far end. And friends of our,s also seen a large cat in a field at the back of there house just outside glasgow


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Peak district - Near Glossop. 

We were driving along and saw a very large black cat- looked like the size of a panther, crossing a field about 200 yds from the car. 

It was definitey a cat by the way it walked. 

Both me and my wife saw it, but have never told anyone till now.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

We have had sheep and a calf killed on my Father in Law's farm near Pennan in North East Aberdeenshire. Father in Law even had the pictures of the calf kill published in the local P&J.
I have been out at night after rabbits, and not seen any which was unusual at the time, but sitting quietly for quite a while heard a noise and put on the spot light to see the rear end of a large dark animal running away. From the size and length of tail would say it could have been a puma but as it was dark and about 50 Yards away could not be certain.
The sheep kills were all classic cat kills, definately not fox dog or badgers of which we also have a lot. Have also seem paw prints in snow, best guess to size 3 to 4 inches across.
From the farm it would be quite possible to walk to the west coast without going near any houses, so a large animal could move around up here quite easily, next door farm is 2000 Acres with 500 woodland.

Martin.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I've seen much evidence of large feral cats in a professional capacity on large swaths of rural Lincolnshire.

I've never understood why there's controversy surrounding this subject. All sorts of animals are released into the wild by irresponsible owners either deliberately or through neglect, and cats survive quite happily in the UK in the wild.

Dougie.


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

My mum says that sightings of big cats have been reported on Cannock Chase, near where she lives. A few years ago, the local press were giving quite a lot of space to this subject. Someone she knows was running on the Chase and apparently they say a big cat.

I wonder if they are lost domestic cats that might have got bigger over generations from catching way too much food in the wild.

Stimpy


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I am getting extremely nervous of peoples attitudes towards wildlife.......there's jamiealana who's watching me all the time......and Krull who keeps poking me with a spoon and to top it all they are going to start a cull.

However I've not seen a big cat around but would love to, they are there as dougie say's, irresponsible people letting the loose, or escape.


Badger


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I used to work for BT and one day while up a pole on Exmoor I saw a Labrador sized black / brown cat walk up to my van have a sniff around then walk of over the moors.So I for one can say fact.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

DC4JC said:


> Given that many of us get out into the countryside, how many of you think you have ever seen a wild large cat whilst out and about?
> 
> Do you think they exist?
> 
> ...


Possibly a wild boar?There is now quite a large population of wild boar in the Forest of Dean.Tents and trailer tents are not allowed to use the Woodland Site of the Forest Holidays/CCC campsite.Advised not to store food in awnings as well.


----------

